# Captain VS Stoker- just wondering



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Any of you guys regularly ride stoker for your wives or kids? If any women are on this forum, do any of you regularly captain? Anybody ever tried to design some kind of tandem with an elevated stoker so he/she could see what`s comming up and better enjoy the view? I have to admit here that I`m not yet a tandem rider. We rented one once and enjoyed ourselves- one day I may buy or build one. Or maybe not. Anyway, athough I don`t ride`em I find them awful dang interresting and like to watch them. Glad this forum showed up- enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

The biggest reason the "man" captains and the "woman" is the stoker in a tandeming couple is size. Typically the larger of the two rides in the front, for control, weight distribution, ego, etc. I am sure there are plenty of women out there that captain, especially with children. Honestly, my wife would much rather stoke than captain. She can see most of the views (just not straight ahead) and doesn't have to worry about braking, shifting, steering, etc, just pushing the pedals.

Back at the beginning of the last century, there were many tandems where the taller (i.e.; man) rider was in the back, the shorter, or woman, was up front. The steering and braking came from the back, through a series of linkages and chains. Also, if you want to just ride on the pavement, check out the Bilenky Viewpoint tandem at http://www.bilenky.com/viewpnt.html .


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

The one time we rode, my wife said she didn`t mind the view either. It`s just that I keep imagining myself back there and I think it would drive me nuts- like following right behind a semi in a car! Maybe it isn`t so bad. I`d seen pics of the Bilkeny Viewpoint before. Looks nice. I can see where the money would go (very complicated construction and build), but it`s way too much money for an occasional outing. Maybe just put cruiser bars in back and drops up front. Hmmm... Well, thanks for the reply.


----------



## RickinFL (Nov 27, 2007)

My beautiful wife and stoker is blind, so I'm sure we'd have a very interesting time if she captained. 

I've offered, but she prefers stoking. 

Rick


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

RickinFL said:


> My beautiful wife and stoker is blind, so I'm sure we'd have a very interesting time if she captained.
> 
> I've offered, but she prefers stoking.
> 
> Rick


I think I`d have to insist that she captain! At least once.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

RickinFL said:


> My beautiful wife and stoker is blind, so I'm sure we'd have a very interesting time if she captained.
> 
> I've offered, but she prefers stoking.
> 
> Rick


I vote for her captaining one ride at the next tandem rally. C'mon Rick, it'll be fun! After all, the stoker makes no mistakes, right?


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

RickinFL said:


> My beautiful wife and stoker is blind, so I'm sure we'd have a very interesting time if she captained.
> 
> I've offered, but she prefers stoking.
> 
> Rick


The one time I rode a tandem I captained for my blind father-out-law. He and his wife used to ride all the time, but she's gotten nervous around traffic. She actually used to commute on this ancient three speed tandem with no stroker.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't have a super stable tandem partner, but I try for most of my female friends to be strong, skill and tall enough to be captain, at least for riding on the paved roads.


















we have pretty, much the same inseam, so we can trade very easy.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm lusting after your IBIS. Always wanted one o' them.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

BigNut said:


> I'm lusting after your IBIS. Always wanted one o' them.


This Bikes are amazing..

This is the 3er one I have, I don't know what it is about them, (Must be Chuck IBIS Magic) but they handle extremely well , they are super comfy and fast, they use 135mm (some are 140MM rear) but they don't flex that much...

Here are some galleries on my two last ones..
The *Red One* and the *Purple one*

enjoy


----------

